# Old School



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

These are some of my older snow removal tools. I got them when I bought my house in 1995. I was working at a hardware store and they sold Union tools. The pusher works great for light snowfalls. The other is great for getting under and lifting packed snow. My father called that type a coal shovel.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Just replaced the blades on my Garants, original blades were blue but I don't care. I have 2 of these and need to replace blades every 5 years or so. New blades are $10. Yours looks like it's due. I'm getting older now so I went with 21" instead of the 24", easier on the back. The ergonomic handle helps too.....


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Never knew you could get replacement Blades.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hanky said:


> Never knew you could get replacement Blades.


Me neither. But I live south of the border....


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I have a scoop shovel, a snow shovel and a pusher in addition to the blowers.
One thing I've decided is I prefer the bent handled units. Old back injuries make it hard to bend at time or pull starter ropes, so anything that makes it easier is appreciated.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I believe they ship south of the border, I think they even have a US distributor. If you have back problems like me you will just love the YPP21EAKD. I have one at each door.

Tools manufacturer and supplier, garden tools and hand tools supply for gardening, construction and snow tools supply


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

well how about that
Garant - Programme de pièces de remplacement


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

I call that a coal shovel too.

I like all-plastic snow shovels with no metal edge. The metal edge scratches and catches and digs ruts and generally annoys me. I am intruiged by the bent handles but don't trust them enough to try one. I buy wooden handles because they don't bend at inconvenient times, such as when I'm shoveling snow.  The upside of this decision process is that I tend to be able to buy the cheapest shovel on the rack!


----------



## Lakota (Nov 19, 2014)

The roof rake is just as important as a snow shovel and snow blower.

Bought a Garant (made in Canada) poly roof rake and used it for the last 5 winters. Use it on a low slope addition on the back of house and low slope one car garage.Like to use it with an 8 foot stepladder and no need to use the extra pole I bought.

Noticed a neighbor garage collapse after our local 4-6 foot snowstorm.

link:http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3994133


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

30" The Snow Plow & a plastic or aluminum grain scoop.
Them steel coal shovels are heavy.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

Mid seventies snow scoop. In my early teens, my neighbor, an older gent paid me to clear his driveway. I used his snow scoop, and liked it so much, with my Dads' help I made one exactly like it. It works really well for clearing off roofs.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

*Avalanche Roof Rake - the KING*

The Avalache Roof Rake is THE BEST. No need for a ladder and works great. Check out the video:

Video: Avalanche Snow Rake


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

I just updated the 'fleet'. A 24" & a 30" snow pusher from Union tools. Also a new metal snow shovel & matching plastic shovel for doing the roofs, also from Union tools. Purchased from Amazon, shipped free to my door, no wasted time driving around trying to find what I wanted.


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

GreenMtnMan said:


> I just updated the 'fleet'. A 24" & a 30" snow pusher from Union tools.



Those are nice but old farts shoveling with a wide blade should be using a curved shaft. :grin:


----------



## zandor (Dec 15, 2017)

wdb said:


> I like all-plastic snow shovels with no metal edge. The metal edge scratches and catches and digs ruts and generally annoys me.


I like all plastic most of the time, though I also like having a pusher with an all steel blade. No metal edge, just one piece of steel, preferably nice and heavy. All plastic slides the best and doesn't get hung up as much, all steel scrapes the best... short of an ice scraper (I have one of those too). I like the steel one for dealing with sidewalk snow that's been stepped on repeatedly and cleaning up after a 2-stage. For scoops I don't care so much. Plastic with a metal edge is fine, so is all plastic. Aluminum would be ok too. A scoop just needs to be light but strong enough to toss a full scoop of wet slop.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

molikotigo said:


> Never knew you could get replacement Blades. Sarkari Result Pnr Status 192.168.1.1


where do you find these ancient threads?

i shovelled snow for over 55 years. walked 5 miles to school in blinding snowstorms all year round.

uphill both ways.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

orangputeh said:


> where do you find these ancient threads?
> 
> i shovelled snow for over 55 years. walked 5 miles to school in blinding snowstorms all year round.
> 
> uphill both ways.



me for 57 years and walked 10 miles :grin:


----------

